# forgeworld rhino



## lange72 (Jan 24, 2011)

I remember seeing recently in a fw email a mk1c (I think); it was the standard rhino kit with armor plates and extras making it look like old rhino (rounded cuppola covers with boltguns, round side doors, front plates with vision slits, etc.). I lost the email, and can't find it on fw website. I know it exists and I'm not crazy because I saved a pic of it to my phone. Does anyone know where to find this "nostalgic" rhino kit?

Thanks


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Not really news or a rumour.... 

It was availible on limited release if you went to Games Day UK. Its not for sale to the general public yet, but will probably be up on teh forge World website to buy before christmas.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://bonds-skin-instantly.blogspot.com/2011/09/forgeworld-new-release-mk1c-deimos.html

It is the Mk1c Deimos Rhino. It does not appear to be on the FW website in a searchable format.


----------



## lange72 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. Was wanting a few to make 2 "wulfen" packs from 13th company. The "historical" armors are available on FW but wanted to replace my old rhinos with bigger ones.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Hmm...that post says that FW might also be doing an old predator conversion kit as well. I wonder if they'll go so far as to put out the older landspeeders as well?


----------



## lange72 (Jan 24, 2011)

Old pred is possible since it can use new rhino and just add "t-72 style" rounded turrets. Old speeder would have to be complete models...don't know how current speeder kit can be added to and make it look like old speeder.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

just cut off the front half


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

I picked up one at Games Day for my Mk.3 Iron Armour Marines to ride around in. It's a superb model - just wish I'd picked up 2 so I could convert one to a Razorback for my Sternguard...........


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Give it a week. I'll be willing to bet it'll be up on the site for sale by then.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Lestat said:


> I picked up one at Games Day for my Mk.3 Iron Armour Marines to ride around in. It's a superb model - just wish I'd picked up 2 so I could convert one to a Razorback for my Sternguard...........


I wouldn't worry about it mate, the fluff for the Razorback says the STC design wasn't discovered till 994 M36 and the MKII chassis would be the prevalent design in use by then, so it would be doubtful you would have any MKI chassis Razorbacks. :wink:


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

They would of retrofited some old chassis if they were needed, and there wasen't any MK2 rhinos available.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe that this is a Mk1 Razorback is it not?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It was before all the cannon rewrites. At one point there where half eldar space marines too.


----------

